
Backpack connects you with travelers so you can buy items in other countries - mind_heist
https://intl.backpackbang.com
======
mind_heist
I believe this is a YC backed startup and there was some press around the time
of the initial Demo Day. Looks like they have a brand new website , and seems
to have pivoted to just one geographical market. A lot of HN crowd said this
would totally work in Europe as well. Has anyone used this service so far ?

